# Bottom Dragging at 11 weeks



## Rileypoo

Hi, Can anyone give me some advice as to why my 11 week old pup is dragging his bum on the ground? He was wormed regularly before we got him at 8 weeks and then again at 10 weeks and have another tablet for 12 weeks and then monthly.
I have checked his poo and there is no evidence of worms and he is otherwise well and eating/drinking normally.
I am thinking of popping him over to vets tomorrow but could this be worms even tho he is taking tablets?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## colpa110

His anal glands could need emptying,some dogs have difficulty with this and
they need to be expressed. Some people do it themselves..Kendal explained how she does this (in the bath) recently on here..but would suggest taking him to the vet until you know this is the problem for sure...


----------



## lady amanda

check and see if his bum is a bir dirty, or irritated....could be an irritation...or he may be trying to clean himself. how are his poops?


----------



## Soo

Any dog I have had doing this has been impacted anal glands. Get the vet to show you how to empty them the first time so if you need to do it again you can.

I had to do it for a while with my collie but it did then settle as he matured. Its a pretty yucky job.....


----------



## Rileypoo

Thank you both, his poo's are all fine and nothing suspicious in them. 

My husband just called the vet and spoke to him on the phone and he doesn't think it is worms but said it was probably his anal glands and that we should leave it for now as now that he is out for short walks and running about he may empty his bowels more efficiently and therefore his glands too.

Hope so and really not keen on the bum dragging - yuck yuck!

But on the bright side ' walkies' are fun although his recall goes out of the window once he gets the scent of something interesting and sadly he hasn't met many other dogs yet as no-one seems to be out when we are!!

Thank again to you both
Merry Christmas


----------



## Tressa

Well, the wee soul has to do something to soothe his itchy bum in the meantime - he won't manage to reach it with his paws


----------



## Rileypoo

I know poor sausage, he just needs to learn to do it when i'm not looking!! Teddy is gorgeous!


----------



## Laney

Hi,

Rocky has a lot of problems with his anal glands...even when he was on NI diet, with lovely hard poos I still had to express them regularly. He tells me when he needs it by scooting(bottom dragging) and licking the area a lot. He is in obvious discomfort with it.
I asked the vet to show me a couple of times and I watched a few you tube videos for tutorial purposes and now I do it myself. Its not a pleasant job but he is happy to have it done and feels much relief afterwards. It saves a LOT on vet's bills. I hope you are not headed down this route but if you are here are a couple of links to start you off, there are plenty out there and I would advise watching lots to give you confidence. If you can't shift it by expressing externally its best to let the vet do it. I do Rocky's internally (rarely and only when I have to...probably one time in ten) with gloves, lubricant and soothing cream but their little butts are very tiny and great care must be taken not to hurt them. Rocky has only ever yelped once, and that was when the vet did it. If he was yelping when I did it, I just wouldn't do it any more.

Good luck 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vywTCnjKX4k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHDbuqxJNvE&feature=related


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit still does this. I have taken him to the vets and firstly the nurse said he felt very compacted and went to get a vet who then felt him internally and said he was fine - confusing! I didn't have to pay for this as it was at the end of a puppy class. I have also tried to do myself in the bath but nothing happens, which is annoying as I don't mind having to do it. He always does it in the morning just before he poos and then after as if he is wiping himself clean. I will take him back to the vets soon if he carries on. It is worth just one visit to the nurse just to see. Our vet charges £22 for this and teaches you how to do it yourself, which I think is worth it just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## PurpleAnonymous

Woody had done this when I first switched him over to Orijen and his poo was soft/wet, and also when his furry bum was dirty. He hasn't done it since his poo hardened, and we trimmed his behind.


----------



## Rileypoo

Thank you all for your great replies. I am fortunate that my aunty is a dog groomer and is used to emptying anal glands as part of the service she offers. I am going to ask her advice and get her to look and if necessary do the deed but am still hopeful this may be something that passes  
If still a problem I will pop him to the vet for advice.

Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------

